# 60 plus F16 with full combat load on runway.



## v2 (Mar 7, 2012)

During Practice Generation 2012 at Kunsan base in S Korea- Elephant walk... An Elephant walk is a term used to generally describe the taxiing of military aircraft right before takeoff, when they are in close formation. Oftentimes, it takes place right before a Minimum Interval Take Off.

http://bemil.chosun.com/nbrd/gallery/view.html?b_bbs_id=10064&num=2133&pn=1&compn=1


----------



## marshall (Mar 7, 2012)

I think the North Koreans got the message.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 7, 2012)

Now _that_ is a sizable can of whoopass.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2012)

Holy snap! That's impressive! Hopefully a few F-15Ks are airborne for CAP to prevent that lone PRNK MiG-23 with a clusterbomb from making a run.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 7, 2012)

Very nice, we can take Brazil with that firepower.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2012)

That is a lot of whoopass! Cool shots.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 7, 2012)

The recovery would sure be interesting 60 fighters all returning at once is a scary thought happened once while working don`t want that again . . Had 60+ airborne under control of 2 AWACS both AWACS broke at same time and dumped all 60 on us at once . 60 Tornados , 106s, 101s F5s Vulcans plus normal traffic one being a Huey with a chip detector on and a Turkish 130 with a fire warning . A fun time was had by all one 106 checked in 60 miles north and the next time we talked to him he was 60 south


----------

